

Zune HD features Apple should steal  - newacc
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-10363037-27.html

======
jsz0
The problem with wireless sync is you still have to plug in the device to
charge it -- especially after using wifi to transfer gigabytes of data to the
device. I can see how it would have some value for quick top off syncs but I
imagine from Apple's perspective wireless syncing is going to cause more of a
negative outcome to their users (battery drain, multiple syncing procedures
for software updates, etc) People are buying iPods, and other Apple devices,
because of the elegant simplicity. That may impose limitations to some folks
but of course there's plenty of good non-Apple alternatives.

~~~
lurkinggrue
They just need an inductive charger like the Palm Pre.

------
jrwoodruff
A great deal? At 14.99 a month? So I spend $180 for a year of service, and at
the end of the year I have... oh, nothing. I'll buy 180 songs from iTunes, so
someday my kid can listen to my old skool Modest Mouse tracks, thank-you-very-
much.

~~~
prospero
In a year, do you only listen to 180 new songs? Do you know which songs those
will be ahead of time? Subscription is about discovering music, not owning it.
For people who value that, it's a very useful and fairly priced service.

~~~
dbz
And I believe the article writer talked about ripping some of the songs? With
that mentality it is a dream come true- no?

------
jrockway
Wireless sync is a good feature.

The other problems can be solved by allowing third-party apps. (But not the
way Apple does it with the iTouch/iPhone; those third-party apps don't let you
do anything interesting.)

I am looking very forward to Archos' Android-based media player. Currently
looks rough around the edges, but it has great potential.

~~~
dbz
I like the idea, yes- but I am worried about the part of "syncing even when
the app isn't open on the computer" (not an exact quote)

That sounds like a HUGE security risk

~~~
jrockway
I think with bluetooth-style "pairing" (key exchange) this is fine. If you
break AES, you can download my music collection -- seems fair to me.

------
mikeryan
The features for Zune Pass seem to already be covered by apps like Pandora and
Rhapsody.

But some of these features would be nice to have.

------
wglb
I thought we weren't going to do any of N things articles anymore.

On the other hand, if Apple takes his advice, perhaps they will increase their
market share over zune.

